# Broken acpi_video on Thinkpad X230 since upgrading to 11.2



## doralitze (Aug 8, 2018)

I upgraded my machine to FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p1 and everything works fine except for the ACPI video behavior. I'm still running X.Org (using i3 window manager). The symptoms are that I'm not able anymore to resume after S3 suspend (the laptop resumes but the screen keeps being black and I'm not able anymore to set the brightness.
Setting `sysctl hw.acpi.reset_video=1` doesn't fix the first problem but causes the computer to crash at resume. Logging into my machine using SSH and executing `xrandr -q` in the X11 context results in the following output:
	
	



```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
```
. If I execute the command while the display work results in the following output: 
	
	



```
default connected 1368x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1366x768       0.00 
   1368x768       0.00*
```
.
In the past I was able to set the brightness using the function keys which doesn't work anymore. I'm not even able to achieve any difference using `sysctl hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness=50` as well.
While being a quite experienced FreeBSD user I don't know any further things to try and therefore asking for advice.


----------



## honk (Dec 7, 2018)

Another Thinkpad X230 user here. Suspend/resume and brightness keys are working also in 11.2-RELEASE (-p4 at the time of writing). But I don't use acpi_video and also no acpi_ibm. I have `i915kms_load="YES"` in /boot/loader.conf to get hires console output (i915kms module from the base system, not the one from the ports). As far as I remember this was the key to get suspend/resume and also the brightness keys working. To be honest I don't know if this is related or not.

Not sure whether your X230 has the same hardware inside...


----------

